# diptongos



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Me pueden decir si esto esta correcto, por favor?

*ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, contr*ui*r, *Uy*!

*ue* se pronuncia como "we" en "*we*ll". Por ejemplo, p*ue*do, puerta, bueno, abuela, suelo

*iu *se pronuncia como "ew" en "few". C*iu*dad, viuda, triunfo

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Rayines

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me pueden decir si esto esta correcto, por favor?
> 
> *ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, con*s*tr*ui*r, *Uy*!
> 
> *ue* se pronuncia como "we" en "*we*ll". Por ejemplo, p*ue*do, puerta, bueno, abuela, suelo
> 
> *iu *se pronuncia como "ew" en "few". C*iu*dad, viuda, triunfo
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Para mí, sí. (Siempre cortitas las que te marqué en azul).


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## parhuzam

Try and look in the following post:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=481889

Saludos.


----------



## gramatica

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------



## cubaMania

gramatica said:


> ...
> *ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, contr*ui*r, *Uy*!
> ...


 
The "i" in Spanish is not like the "i" in "winter".  It is more like our long "e", but cut shorter.  So I'd say you would get closer with to the Spanish "ui" diphthong with the English word "we" than with "wi (nter)".


----------



## ernest_

gramatica said:


> *ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, contr*ui*r, *Uy*!



No del todo. En español la segunda vocal en un diptongo es débil, lo que quiere decir que la primera es más larga o más fuerte. El ejemplo que pones "winter" es parecido al diptongo "ui" pero no es exactamente lo mismo: la "w" es consonántica y muy corta y la "i" es otra vocal más abierta, mientras que en "ui" son dos vocales cerradas (u=MOON i=FLEECE). Después, en r*ui*do, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r y constr*ui*r la "u" y la "i" no forman diptongo, se pronuncian en diferentes sílabas.



> *ue* se pronuncia como "we" en "*we*ll". Por ejemplo, p*ue*do, puerta, bueno, abuela, suelo


Igual que antes, la "w" es consonántica y la "e" es más abierta. La "e" española es cerrada, parecida a la vocal de SICK.



> *iu *se pronuncia como "ew" en "few". C*iu*dad, viuda, triunfo


En este caso sí que se pronuncia igual que "few", la única cosa es que "triunfo" tiene 3 sílabas y la "iu" no forman diptongo en este caso.


----------



## Milton Sand

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me pueden decir si esto esta correcto, por favor?
> 
> *ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, contr*ui*r, *Uy*!
> 
> *ue* se pronuncia como "we" en "*we*ll". Por ejemplo, p*ue*do, puerta, bueno, abuela, suelo
> 
> *iu *se pronuncia como "ew" en "few". C*iu*dad, viuda, triunfo
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
This is a difficult topic to explain in a post since, at best, both languages have similar but not indentical sounds.

*u*i/*u*y -> Like in the shortname L_ouey_, not like in _wi_nter. 
u*e* -> _we_ll
i*u* -> like "_you_", not as in _few_.

Above, bold characters represent the stressed vowel.

There are some others left: *a*eropuerto, t*a*imado, c*a*usa, c*o*incidir, p*e*ine, f*e*o, d*e*uda, famili*a*r, mi*e*do, pi*o*jo - peri*o*do, c*o*ime.

NOTICE that the stressed vowel is the more open vowel when there's no accent mark in the diphthonge.

Now look at this:
Constru*í*r (to build), hu*í*s (all of you run away), destru*í*

An accent mark on the close vowel will stress it and split the syllabe so there won't be a diphthonge:

cons-tru-*ír *
hu-*ís*
des-tru-*í*
Ma-*rí*-a
a-ta-*úd*
es-te-re-*ó*-gra-fo
pe-*rí*-o-do

Each vowel belongs to a different syllable now.

Hmm.. Now I see that you were asking just about three diphthonges.
Whatever, I hope it could be an useful information.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## gramatica

Todos estan de acuerdo con esto? Porque pensaba que si` eran diptongos. Hay una regla que diga como decir si son diptongos y cuando no lo son?



> Después, en r*ui*do, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r y constr*ui*r la "u" y la "i" no forman diptongo, se pronuncian en diferentes sílabas.


 
Todos los diptongos son:

ai, ei, oi, ui, au, eu, ou, ia, ie, io, iu, ua, ue, uo, ui verdad?

Gracias


----------



## Milton Sand

gramatica said:


> Todos estan de acuerdo con esto? Porque pensaba que si` eran diptongos. Hay una regla que diga como decir si son diptongos y cuando no lo son?
> 
> Todos los diptongos son:
> 
> ai, ei, oi, ui, au, eu, ou, ia, ie, io, iu, ua, ue, uo, ui verdad?
> 
> Gracias


 
Sí y no.
Hay diptongo en L*ui*s, r*ui*do, R*uy*, pero no en incl*ui*r y constr*ui*r.

Aunque no estoy tan seguro de los verbos en -uir.

A los verbos terminados en -uir no se les marca tilde porque nadie equivoca su lectura; nadie leerá /cons*trú*ir/. En cambio otros verbos terminados en _vocal+ir_ sí la llevan para no leer un diptongo: son-re-ír, fre-ír, desoír, engreír, etc.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## abbaaccddc

Tengo entendido que la secuencia "ui" no lleva acento porque hay tres pronunciaciones posibles: /u-i/, /wi/ (uí) y /uj/ (úy).

Por ejemplo, yo pronuncio /rwi-do/ /kuj-do/ /u-i-do/, pero mucha gente rima "ruido" con "cuido".


----------



## lazarus1907

Milton Sand said:


> n accent mark on the close vowel will stress it and split the syllabe so there won't be a diphthonge:
> 
> cons-tru-*ír *
> hu-*ís*
> des-tru-*í*
> Ma-*rí*-a
> a-ta-*úd*
> es-te-re-*ó*-gra-fo
> pe-*rí*-o-do
> 
> Each vowel belongs to a different syllable now.


Lamento no estar de acuerdo en los tres primeros ejemplos, pero a efectos ortográficos, lo correcto es:

cons tru*i*r
hu*i*s
des-tru*í

*En los diptongos en los que aparecen dos vocales cerradas, el núcleo silábilo es la segunda vocal, que es la que lleva la tilde cuando la sílaba lo requiere según las reglas generales de acentuación. El hiato solo se produce cuando el acento recae sobre la primera vocal cerrada, y entonces sí se produce la división.

Es verdad que en ciertas regiones algunos de estos diptongos se pronuncian como hiato, pero las normas ortográficas están pensadas para que todos escribamos igual.





gramatica said:


> ai, ei, oi, ui, au, eu, ou, ia, ie, io, iu, ua, ue, uo, ui verdad?


(El que he puesto en rojo está repetido)

Sí, son todos los diptongos que hay en español.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

> *Diptongos*
> 
> Algunas de estas combinaciones vocálicas pueden articularse como hiatos, dependiendo de distintos factores: su lugar en la secuencia hablada, el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, el origen geográfico o social de los hablantes, etc. Este es el caso, por ejemplo, de fluir (pronunciado fluir, con diptongo, o flu-ir con hiato), de incluido (pronunciado in-clui-do o in-clu-i-do)....
> 
> Sin embargo, a efectos de acentuación gráfica, se considerarán siempre que se trata de diptongos.
> 
> _© Las Academias de la lengua._


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

Hi. I think that you've already got excellent replies, but perhaps I can give a few more useful hints.

First, I advise you to search the net for websites with voice synthesizers, where you can write words and phrases and listen to how they're pronounced in Spanish. There are probably some links in the Resources Sticky right here in the forum.

About your questions...



> *ui(uy)* se pronuncia como "wi" en "*wi*nter" pero mas corto. Por ejemplo, m*uy*, r*ui*do, c*ui*dado, L*ui*s, incl*ui*r, contr*ui*r, *Uy*!


The letter combination "ui" can be pronounced in two different ways. Well, three, but two of those three are the same for practical purposes, as Spanish does not distinguish between them. The two main pronunciations are:

- with emphasis on the "i". This is the one you were thinking of. However, it's actually closer to how you pronounce "we" in English. It's spelled "uí" whenever an accent is required by the spelling rules of Spanish.

- with emphasis on the "u". This is a little harder, because this diphthong does not exist in English. Think of doing the opposite of the above: long "oo" (as in "boo") followed by short "y": "ooy". In some cases, Spanish spells this diphthong as "uy".



> *ue* se pronuncia como "we" en "*we*ll". Por ejemplo, p*ue*do, puerta, bueno, abuela, suelo
> 
> *iu *se pronuncia como "ew" en "few". C*iu*dad, viuda, triunfo


Those are fair approximations. 

P.S. Don't get caught up on what "is" and what "isn't" a diphthong. The truth is that grammarians and linguists use different definitions, and anyway some Spanish diphthongs can also be pronounced as hiatuses, depending on the speaker.


----------



## gramatica

Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## Outsider

Excuse me, but upon reflection I believe I made a little mix up, above. It's simpler than what I was telling you. Allow me to correct myself: 



Outsider said:


> *The letter combination "ui" can be pronounced in two different ways.* Well, three, but two of those three are the same for practical purposes, as Spanish does not distinguish between them. The two main pronunciations are:
> 
> - with emphasis on the "i". This is the one you were thinking of. However, it's actually closer to how you pronounce "we" in English. *This is either spelled "ui" or "uí".* It's spelled "uí" whenever an accent is required by the spelling rules of Spanish.
> 
> - with emphasis on the "u". This is a little harder, because this diphthong does not exist in English. Think of doing the opposite of the above: long "oo" (as in "boo") followed by short "y": "ooy". In some cases, Spanish spells this diphthong as "uy". *This is always spelled "uy" in Spanish!*


----------



## Rayines

Agrego una cosita más, Outsider, aunque lo puse en mi mensaje anterior:
-Ejemplos del 1er. caso (énfasis en la i): ruido, cuidar, fuimos.
-Ejemplos del 2so. caso (énfasis en la u): construir, incluir.


----------



## Outsider

Todas esas palabras me parecen ter énfasis en la "i", Ines. Creo que estaba algo equivocado en mi primer mensaje. Mire mi segunda respuesta, por favor.


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> Todas esas palabras me parecen ter énfasis en la "i", Ines. Creo que estaba algo equivocado en mi primera mensaje. Mire la mi segunda respuesta, por favor.


Lástima que no podamos hablar, Outsider . A lo que me refiero por énfasis es a que al pronunciar incluir y construir, por ejemplo, separamos ligeramente, marcamos más la u: inclu-ir; constru-ir, no así en ruido, cuido, etc. (O quizás lo hago sólo yo, no sé )


----------



## horusankh

Rayines said:


> Lástima que no podamos hablar, Outsider . A lo que me refiero por énfasis es a que al pronunciar incluir y construir, por ejemplo, separamos ligeramente, marcamos más la u: inclu-ir; constru-ir, no así en ruido, cuido, etc. (O quizás lo hago sólo yo, no sé )


Bueno, Rayines, ya somos dos, yo también lo hago, y hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos, los demás mexicanos también.


----------



## Outsider

Eso de que habla es la pronuncia de "ui" como hiato. Pero fíjese en la cita de Lazarus: según la RAE, la pronuncia de "ui" como hiato (en contra diptongo creciente) cambia un poco con el hablante y el contexto. Y de todas maneras no es una distinción crucial, ya que no es fonémica en Español.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

En fin, 

r*ui*do se pronuncia como "ru-wi-do" y c*ui*dado se pronuncias como "cu-wi-da-do", no?

y incluir se pronuncia como "in-cl*u*-ir" no? este "u" suena como "you" verdad?

y Europa se pronuncia como "Oh-ro-pa" verdad? y monstruo se pronuncia como "montro" no?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

gramatica said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> En fin,
> 
> r*ui*do se pronuncia como "ru-wi-do" y c*ui*dado se pronuncias como "cu-wi-da-do", no?
> 
> y incluir se pronuncia como "in-cl*u*-ir" no? este "u" suena como "you" verdad? *Si tú quieres *
> 
> y Europa se pronuncias como "Oh-ro-pa" verdad? y monstruo se pronuncia como "montro" no? *¡Oh, no, no, no!  "Europa": E (de pEt, sEt) + U (you know it) + ro + pa. And "monstruo", well, mons + truo .*
> Gracias


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias



> *mons + truo *




*¿Como se pronuncia la "uo"? Suena como la "whoa" usualmente, no? Pero en este caso va junto con un "truo." Asi que suena como "tro"?*

*



"Europa": E (de pEt, sEt) + U (you know it) + ro + pa. 

Click to expand...

 
Se tiene que pronunciar el "eu" al mismo tiempo, verdad? No suena algo como "oh"?

Gracias*


----------



## Milton Sand

gramatica said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> *¿Como se pronuncia la "uo"? Suena como la "whoa" usualmente, no? Pero en este caso va junto con un "truo." Asi que suena como "tro"?*
> 
> *Se tiene que pronunciar el "eu" al mismo tiempo, verdad? No suena algo como "oh"?*
> 
> *Gracias*


 
I'm suprised how english speaker find diphthonges so hard to pronounce:
EUROPA sounds as written: EU+rO+PA

E an U ar not simultaneous (because it would sound like french "oe" and "eu", a not existing sound in Spanish). Each one is pronounced clearly, one after the other, but in the same syllabe, with the same passing of air trough the throat.

I wish I have explained it logically.


----------



## gramatica

Thank you very much



> E an U ar not simultaneous


 
In Spanish are any dipthongs simultaneous?

A few small corrections:

I wish I have explained it logically=I *hope *I have explained it logically/well//I hope I explained it logically/well=Espero haberlo explicado logicamente/bien

Desear=to wish

esperar=to wait (for)/to expect/to hope (depende del contexto)

I'm suprised how english speaker find diphthonges....=I'm suprised that an English speaker finds..../(plural) English speakers find.....

Espero que te sirva

Regards


----------



## amarillo33

Generalmente se pronuncian como diptongos las combinaciones siguientes:
ai, ei, oi, 
au, eu, ou, 
ia, ie, io, iu, 
ua, ue, ui, uo

Para los diptongos iu y ui, se requiere más tiempo en el sonido segundo. La única excepción que yo conozco es cuando "muy" se pronuncia enfáticamente; en este caso algunos hablantes llevan más tiempo en la u.

Cuando las combinaciones que he mencionado aparecen en ciertas palabras, muchos hablantes las pronuncian con hiato.  Los verbos que terminan con -uir son ejemplos de tales palabras.  Si se pronuncia, por ejemplo, "construir" con diptongo o con hiato depende de la región, del individuo, y de la velocidad de habla.

Sé que mucho de lo que acabo de decir ya lo dijeron otros, pero quería aclarar las cosas un poco.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## ernest_

To sum it up, Spanish has 5 simple vowels:
*A* /a/, *E* /e/, *I* /i/, *O* /o/, *U* /u/
Vowels are spelled phonetically, so when you see an *A* you can be sure it represents /a/, and when you see *EU* you can be sure it's /eu/ and so on. The only problem when there are two vowels together is knowing when it is a diphthong and when they are pronounced in separate syllables, although it is not essential in order to be understood.

The only exceptions are *QUE*/*QUI* and *GUI*/*GUE*. In these the u is silent, unless it is written with two dots on top (ü).


----------



## Outsider

gramatica said:


> r*ui*do se pronuncia como "ru-wi-do" y c*ui*dado se pronuncias como "cu-wi-da-do", no?
> 
> y incluir se pronuncia como "in-cl*u*-ir" no? este "u" suena como "you" verdad?


Suena como la "oo" de "boot".



gramatica said:


> y Europa se pronuncia como "Oh-ro-pa" verdad?


"Eu" son dos sonidos, no uno. "Eh"-"oo", pero con énfasis en el primer sonido.


----------



## ampurdan

Cuando dos vocales están juntas pueden formar un diptongo o un hiato. 

En castellano, un *diptongo* se produce cuando dos vocales se pronuncian en la misma sílaba, pero sus sonidos no se confunden como en otros idiomas.

En un diptongo hay una vocal fuerte y una vocal débil. 

Las vocales abiertas ("a", "e" y "o") siempre son fuertes. 

Las vocales cerradas ("u" e "i", a veces escrita "y") son débiles cuando acompañan a una de las otras tres, pero una de ellas se comportará como fuerte si aparecen juntas.

Según el orden en que aparezca la secuencia de vocal fuerte y débil, los diptongos pueden ser:

1) crecientes (débil + fuerte): ia (ya), ie (ye), yi, io (yo), yu, ua, ue, ui, uo;

Ejemplos: “aria”, “ya”, “viernes”, “yerno”, “Yihad”, “avión”, “yo”, “yunta”, “paraguas”, “bueno”, “fui”, “continuo”.

2) decrecientes (fuerte + débil): ai (ay), ei (ey), oi (oy), uy, au, eu, iu, ou.

Ejemplos: “aire”, “caray”, “veis”, “jersey”, “sois”, “hoy”, “muy”, “auto”, “europeo”, “ciudad”.

En 1) la vocal débil es en realidad una semiconsonante. En algunos partes, la "y" en esta posición está totalmente consonantizada y se pronuncia bien como en inglés "j", o como en inglés "sh" o como en alemán "ch" (ich).

En 2) la vocal débil se llama semivocal.

Cuando dos vocales aparecen juntas pero en sílabas separadas, se forma un *hiato*. 

Para la norma ortográfica: "ae", "ea", "ao", "oa", "eo" y "oe" siempre forman hiatos, si bien puede ser que algunos hablantes lo pronuncien como un diptongo cuando ninguna de las dos está acentuada (por ejemplo, en "aeroplano").

También las letras "ii" y "uu" forman hiatos. 

El resto de combinaciones de sonidos pueden formar hiatos también en castellano. 
Ello sucede cuando la vocal cerrada ("i" o "u") están en posición tónica. Para marcarlo, entonces, se utiliza la tilde:

María (Ma-rí-a), país (pa-ís), ríes (rí-es), reís (re-ís), río (rí-o), oír (o-ír), grúa (grú-a), aúpa (a-ú-pa), búho (bú-ho), etc.

Para responder a Gramática:

"Muy" y "uy" son diptongos decrecientes. En inglés se pronunciarían como "ooy”. El acento está claramente en la "u".

"Cuidado", "Luis" y "ruido" creo que puedes pronunciarlos de manera indistinta, como decrecientes con el acento en la "u" ("ooy" en inglés) o como crecientes con el acento en la "i" ("we" en inglés). Decrecientes: "kooy-dah-doh", "looys", "rrooy-doh". Crecientes: "kwee-dah-doh", "lwees", "rrwee-doh". Tengo la impresión que lo más común es lo segundo. 

"Incluir", "construir" yo los pronuncio como hiatos ("een-kloo-eer" y "kons-troo-eer"), pero la ortografía estándar, como otros han indicado, refleja una pronunciación como diptongo. En este caso, sospecho que es indiferente decir "een-klooyr" (decreciente) o "een-klweer" (creciente).

"Monstruo" está escrito para ser pronunciado como diptongo "móns-truo" (mons-trwoh), pero hay quien, como yo, pronuncia un hiato: "móns-tru-o" (mons-troo-oh), pero es un hiato raro, porque la vocal cerrada no es tónica.

"Europa" se pronuncia "eu-ro-pa" (ehw-roh-pah).


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

